# Security locked/ lock code Nokia E52



## Igni Ferroque

Alrighty.

Got a decent phone, E52. But as I turn it on it requests the lock code.
It's not default nor I can type any commands like *#7370# and
hard reset (three buttons holding thing) doesnt work. 
Master code doesn't work either.

I've got the cable to connect it to computer and i have installed 
Nokia SL_X Remote Tools V 1.0.0.36. 

However phone is not found by the sofware, but is partially noticed by my laptop. I find this interesting. 

It would be amazing to actually crack the sucker cause of the hours I spent..
But main priority is still just to get it work.
There must be a way.

Kind regards!


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi:

Suggest that you contact the seller of the phone for the unlock code. Our forum rules prohibit us from helping with any form of cracking/password help.

Please take the time review our rules here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules 

Post closed.

BG


----------

